# Hardening Stools



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone get hardening stools when you go to the bathroom????

I am asking this question because of a medication side effect i have been having.

-Zach


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i usually sit on a toilet in the bathroom, not on stools!?! LOL!!!

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> i usually sit on a toilet in the bathroom, not on stools!?! LOL!!!
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist.


HAHA you got some good jokes man.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah it is def from your meds, i got the same problem.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Auldie said:


> Yeah it is def from your meds, i got the same problem.


It hurts like hell!!! lol
Do you know any way to soften them????


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> It hurts like hell!!! lol
> Do you know any way to soften them????


What meds are you on? Is constipation a symptom?

Ways to soften stools-
You can buy *stool softeners* at most pharmacies, you can drink *3-4 liters of water a day* (its pretty easy, actually, its just 2 2l pop bottles full of water),* prune juice *should soften them pretty fast, sometimes *small amounts of coffee* can get things running again, then there are *suppositories*, *metamucil*, *milk of magnesia* (both an antacid and a mild laxative), OTC *enemas*, *All bran cereal*.... long term massively up your water and fiber intake.

Anything that helps with constipation (hard stools is a type of constipation) really will help short term and long term LOTS OF WATER and LOTS OF FIBER.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

hanniballexster said:


> What meds are you on? Is constipation a symptom?
> 
> Ways to soften stolls-
> You can buy stool softeners at most pharmacies, you can drink 3-4 liters of water a day (its pretty easy, actually, its just 2 2l pop bottles full of water), prune juice shoul soften them pretty fast, sometimes small amounts of coffee can get things running agauin, then there are suppositories, metamucil, OTC enemas.... long term massively up your water and fiber intake.


Its a side effect of my meds. I will try to drink more water now. My mom has prunes so i will start taking them.
Thanks


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Its a side effect of my meds. I will try to drink more water now. My mom has prunes so i will start taking them.
> Thanks


No problem- if you don't like the taste of prunes, plums (prunes are, afterall, just dried plums) might taste better to you. I live in Canada and I can't find it anywhere, but there is apparently some juice called "Plumstart" which can help get things moving that tastes better to most people than prunes/prune juice. If you really hate prunes (so many people over the years tell me they hate them- I don't, but I like a LOT of food a lot of people don't seem to like) you could get prune juice and gulp it down.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Magnesium citrate, olive oil, soluble fibers and I've had really good experiences with the Colonix fiber powder.

http://www.drnatura.com/colonix_program.php


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks. I will try that.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Nature's Herbs-Aloe Vera capsules and Swiss Kriss-herbal laxative. I have hypothyroidism, so need to use the stuff every other day or so. Works very well with no cramping.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rebekah said:


> Nature's Herbs-Aloe Vera capsules and Swiss Kriss-herbal laxative. I have hypothyroidism, so need to use the stuff every other day or so. Works very well with no cramping.


Thank you. I will look into that.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

For whatever reason, yes this did happen. Dunno if it was meds so much or stress or what.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

BlueTank said:


> For whatever reason, yes this did happen. Dunno if it was meds so much or stress or what.


Probably the meds.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> It hurts like hell!!! lol
> Do you know any way to soften them????


You could try a potato masher? Or perhaps just gently caressing them.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Zee Deveel said:


> You could try a potato masher? Or perhaps just gently caressing them.


lol


----------

